# Omnisphere 2 and Sylenth 1 for Trance



## AMAROK13 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello,

I have a question about the relevance of buying Omnisphere 2 and Sylenth 1.

I compose Trance / Edm.

I already like Vst:

Nexus 2 / Avenger / Spire / Hive / Serum / Synthmaster 2.9.


Can you tell me if it's worth buying Omnisphere 2 and Sylenth 1 to complete my set?

Omnisphere 2 is monstrous for the pads, the mood, the textures, the pinches, the arpeggio.

Sylenth 1 Leads, big warm sounds and presence in the breathtaking mix.

But, with my Vst acutels, Omnisphere 2 and Sylenth 1, will they really bring me more?





Thank you in advance for your answers


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 2, 2018)

Will take some time and effort, but assuming you are serious. go to *pluginguru.com* site find the *videos* tab, then *Omnisphere* block then *Airwave V1* and *V2*. As a Trance fan, you surely know of _Laurent Veronnez_ and that should help. For other EDM, there are many others. 

My point here is that these videos show the in-depth Omni2 capabilities that John Lehmkuhl explains if you take time to watch carefully. He is surely one of the most capable Omnisphere users on the planet.

*https://www.pluginguru.com/*

Another path is to pluginguru on *YouTube*. John's more recent Saturday 'Livestreams' are filled with in-depth tweaks that really teach the power of Omni2.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 2, 2018)

I produce trance myself and have all of the synths you've mentioned except Avenger and Hive. Most often I'm using Sylenth 1 , Spire , Serum , Dune 2 , Omnisphere , Zebra 2 and Sonic Academy Ana. If you already have Hive , i would say no need for Sylenth 1 , but there are so many great presets available for Sylenth 1 and Spire for trance to get as close to the sounds you might want. Omnisphere is expensive but a beast of a synth for almost any genre of music, not a must have for trance though. Zebra 2 is another great synth , but is modular and may seem daunting to work with at first. My most used trance synths are probably Sylenth 1 and Spire . If you're looking for the best trance / edm samples and synth presets I highly recommend https://www.freshlysqueezedsamples.com/ Hands down the best presets and quality trance/edm samples on the market.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you for your answers.

sostenuto

I think I'm serious and want to learn, Omnisphere 2 is really monstrous and huge possibilities. What for me is the most appreciable, it is its rich evolutive pads, its haunting soundscapes, strings and choirs of a magnificent depth.

But, it is true that despite all this, I wonder if banks of sounds for Sylenth 1 or Spire and for Nexus 2, could not satisfy me.

Regarding pluginguru, I'm going to listen and really excellent.

I am motivated, but to be very honest, not a fan of sound programming.

The reason for my question about Omnisphere 2, rather a Vst of research, sounds designs it seems to me.

Paulmatthew

Thank you for your answer as well.

Sylenth 1 even if it dates a little, is still a reference in the field.

Spire is an excellent Vst too.

I do not know this person, Thanks for the link, I'll go watch this.

I'm quite a fan of Armin Van Buuren, I love what he's doing, more than now, but a hell of a reference this guy. A huge talent.

Zebra is a Vst perfectly designed for electronic music, but, it is true that the modular side is a little off.

Dune 2 and Ana 2 you use them often?

Ana 2 I liked her step sequencer and chord system very creative.

Do you use Omnisphere 2 in which registers (Pads, Thongs, Choirs, Ambience)?

To be honest Omnisphere 2 really tempts me, but, as said above may be more relevant to invest in sound banks or other Vst / effects?

What do you think tell me?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 3, 2018)

I must add one more Omni2 comment. Keeping in mind your EDM focus, John (SkiPPy) Lehmkuhl has strong EDM interests and in this context, his more recent expansion Libs have done amazing things, 'within' Omni2, with drums !

He knows (and has produced great tutorials for) StylusRMX, but so long since Updates that he has done his own impressive *Omni2* drum libs: *OMG! Drums V1* _ Dubstep /HipHop, and *V2* _ Dance and Trance, *Percusa V1*,
*SuperMacho Drumz K5.6* and *OMG! Drumz Urban Kits for SuperMacho Drumz* . 
Thes are all covered thoroughly with videos.

Of course, the are myriad other top Omni2 (now 2.5) creators, many with EDM expansions.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Most certainly a matter of auditory perception, but Sylenth 1 still produces very aggressive leads that I adore.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you very much for this very complete explanation.

So, if I understand correctly, Omnisphere 2, a place in my set.

I'm more like Trance than Edm, but I'm moving towards this style little by little.

I started to look at what you talked about and indeed, more than interesting not to say excellent.

thanks again


----------

